# Removing scratches from Stainless guns



## sleepr71 (Aug 20, 2010)

Any tips/tricks out there for removing light scratches/holster wear from a stainless gun? The gun in question is a S&W 686  stainless revolver. Thanks,sleepr71.


----------



## mike bell (Aug 23, 2010)

Ive used oil and  #0000 steel wool.


----------



## LRanger007 (Aug 23, 2010)

Check with a local jeweler and get some jeweler's rouge.  It can be used with asoft cotton cloth or a buffing wheel.  Use a very fine rouge and take your time.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Aug 23, 2010)

Try and find the synthetic 0000 steel wool, the regular will embed in the stainless if your not careful and rust.
If it's a brushed stainless Scothchbrite pads work pretty well, just pull it lightly in the direction of the brushed grain.

If it's the mirror finished stainless I would start with some Flitz and elbow grease if the scratches aren't that severe.

Take the grip panels off and try a small area before jumping on the exposed part for obvious reasons.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 23, 2010)

Scotchbrite pads have always worked for my stainless pistols.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres a picture of a barrel hood done with some 2000gr. sandpaper/oil.  Followed up with some jewelers rouge.


----------



## Dub (Aug 23, 2010)

That M&P .45 looks great....period.


What you did to the barrel hood is awesome.  It looks like my nickel plated model 29.  That is some nice looking work.  I'd like to try that on my 1911, too.


----------



## bowyer (Aug 24, 2010)

I use Iosso Bore Cleaner to remove scratches and scuff marks on POLISHED stainless firearms. But DO NOT use on brushed stainless unless you want it to have that polished look. It will also quickly remove those pesky powder burns that can be a pain to clean.


----------



## bmcook (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a friend that has all his stainless guns bead blasted. It gives it a nice matte finish.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I will try a fine(really) Scotchbrite pad/jewelers rouge first. Never heard of a "synthetic" steel wool before but it sounds plausible that regular could become embedded into the finish & start rusting.Sleepr71


----------



## rasputin (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice M&P45; I used to polish all my Glock slides but never got it as smooth as that.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Aug 31, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> Never heard of a "synthetic" steel wool before but it sounds plausible that regular could become embedded into the finish & start rusting.Sleepr71



it's a fact:

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UuZjcFSLXTtnxTEN8z6EV76EbHSHVs6EVs6E666666--

really no different than the scotchbrite or other brand pads.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I'll be...Thanks for the link Fat Daddy! Just as soon as I get some free time I'll be on this!


----------

